# Thermostatic valve temp limit



## kambroso (Nov 8, 2011)

I've got two Danze D560145 thermostatic mixers that won't output water above 100degF, in spite of a 130deg hot water supply. The manual says they're factory set to max out at 105.8, but that the max temperature can also be adjusted. With the temp adjust dial taken off, turning the valve full CCW gives me the 100deg water. Anyone know if there are additional adjustments or work-arounds that can be made?


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes....Those brands/models suck. Try something else.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Post an introduction


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds to me like it's a gc trying to play plumber :yes: You should hire a licensed Master plumber, I'm sure he can figure it out.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Just turn the temperature on the W/H as high as it will go, that ought to do the trick......:laughing:


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Just turn the temperature on the W/H as high as it will go, that ought to do the trick......:laughing:


Don't forget to remove the t&p and plug it. That's valuable copper and brass that can be scrapped.


----------

